# Neighborhoods of your city in Port Areas



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The surrounding area and the Port of Montevideo itself, the capital city of Uruguay:






























^^


Gorgeous views taken from the observation deck of the Antel Tower:


----------



## heymikey1981 (May 25, 2016)

*London Docklands*










This used to be the largest port in the world during the 19th century. By the 1980's, the docks have closed and are now being redeveloped into commercial and residential districts. 

*Canary Wharf (including Wood Wharf, which is under construction)*










*Wapping*










*Limehouse (overlooking Canary Wharf)*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tjuvholmen in Oslo, Norway.

Before: 









Now: 


























http://varlamov.ru/2268675.html


Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden 3 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen Housing by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


----------

